# Tell Us One Thing You are Looking Forward To..



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2020)

@Mider T @Swarmy @New Folder @Gin @Kitsune @Velvet @Smoke @Jim @Milady @Rai 

Tag two of your friends too!

Mine is Christmas!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Trojan (Dec 20, 2020)

Don't know what you mean? 

like what we are looking for to happen in the (near?) future? 

if so, the end of Corona... 
I am so tired of it

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 20, 2020)

Looking forward to widespread distribution of the covid vaccine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Jim (Dec 20, 2020)

I don't know if there's anything in the near future.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smoke (Dec 20, 2020)

Looking forward to finally being able to play this kick ass solo, on my guitar, well.

Also, I took some exlax so I'm also looking forward to the shit I'm going to take later. It's gonna be so good.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 20, 2020)

*I'm not sure if there is anything I am looking forward to

This year has been a mess and the next will be the same*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2020)

@Jim why did you lolz and not post .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sloan (Dec 20, 2020)

Looking forward to making money again and copping a whip :x

@pfft @Kisame

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 20, 2020)

I am very much anticipating the end of the Covid-19 pandemic and a return to normality, since this plague has disrupted so many aspects of life and changed the world very greatly, so I shall be very glad when it is over.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## pfft (Dec 20, 2020)

Sloan said:


> Looking forward to making money again and copping a whip :x
> 
> @pfft @Kisame


Nice. Same , I want a whip.


----------



## Jim (Dec 21, 2020)

What can you even do with a whip?


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 21, 2020)

End of humanity.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sloan (Dec 21, 2020)

Jim said:


> What can you even do with a whip?


Spice up your sex life

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 21, 2020)

Swarmy said:


> End of humanity.



noooooooooooo yes

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## savior2005 (Dec 21, 2020)

Traveling

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Dec 25, 2020)

The vaccine

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yamato (Dec 25, 2020)

savior2005 said:


> Traveling


THIS
So much .

Super Nintendo World opening in Japan February in Osaka I believe (Universal Studio). Wanna go to that. And then travel around Hokkaido too.

Alaska for August.

Definitely for the virus to quell.

Outdoor dining.

Taekwondo to reopen since Master closed the studio

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Djomla (Dec 25, 2020)

Waking up tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## MarF (Dec 25, 2020)

The end of december. Working in retail made me develop a burning hatred for christmas.


*Spoiler*: _slightly drunk rant about christmas_ 




Hearing the exact same shitty christmas songs over and over, all day long, every day, FOR WEEKS. Having to put up christmas merch in fucking september. Dealing with dumbfuck customers who think the world's about to end because shops are closed for three days in a row and relatives who all insist that you have to celebrate christmas at their place and all of them insist that it absolutely has to be on the 24th. At least Corona stopped that this year, fucking virus is finally good for something.

For once I can just happily get drunk in peace and quiet and celebrate the fact that I will no longer be forced to listen to songs featuring grown ass people wishing for shit from fucking santa clause on the radio.

And before I forget: YES THEY KNOW IT'S CHRISTMAS YOU STUPID FUCK. STOP ASKING.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Fervent Enigma (Dec 25, 2020)

_The end of the failed Trump presidency.
The end of COVID-19.
The future prosperity of the flourishing human race, though it’s questionable. _

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Dec 26, 2020)

I am just looking forward to things to end. A lot of them.
It is like the most unproductive way of living - just waiting for something. I am like on my last legs and just want something releaving to happen without my intervention.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 26, 2020)

Organizing a girls trip with some friends and some of my cousins for next summer. It’s been a while since I’ve let loose and had fun. 

Once were all vaccinated of course. we’re currently talking about South Korea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dergeist (Dec 26, 2020)

New Folder said:


> Don't know what you mean?
> 
> like what we are looking for to happen in the (near?) future?
> 
> ...



This, so I can go shopping for a motorbike

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kisame (Dec 26, 2020)

Sloan said:


> Looking forward to making money again and copping a whip :x
> 
> @pfft @Kisame


Looking forward to finishing my current contract at the hospital I work in as it was a lot of stress the past few months. Also looking forward to selling my car and getting a new one.

What whip are you thinking of getting?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sloan (Dec 26, 2020)

Kisame said:


> Looking forward to finishing my current contract at the hospital I work in as it was a lot of stress the past few months. Also looking forward to selling my car and getting a new one.
> 
> What whip are you thinking of getting?


You’re a hero.  Hopefully you get some rest after your contract.

I always was fond of the Chrysler 300 body styles, looked like a Phantom so was looking at those for a while but now I don’t know probably just anything that’s decent and lasts a couple years.


----------



## Kisame (Dec 26, 2020)

Sloan said:


> You’re a hero.  Hopefully you get some rest after your contract.
> 
> I always was fond of the Chrysler 300 body styles, looked like a Phantom so was looking at those for a while but now I don’t know probably just anything that’s decent and lasts a couple years.


I wouldn't push it that far but thanks :3

It looks really nice. I'm selling my i10 and I'm thinking of getting something bigger like a SUV though it's gotta be affordable so probably a Hyundai SUV like a Tucson or Santa Fe which are good for the roads here where I live.

Besides getting a new whip is always refreshing anyways.


----------



## Itachі (Dec 26, 2020)

I've made some changes recently and decided to give up some habits which were bad for my mental health overall. I'm looking forward to starting fresh and feeling like less of a mess

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Dec 27, 2020)

Djomla said:


> Waking up tomorrow.


Every day is precious so yeh


----------



## Delta Shell 1 (Dec 31, 2020)

savior2005 said:


> Traveling


Absolutely this. As soon as it's viable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2020)

lol I'm looking forward to seeing some new friends next week.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ashi (Jan 1, 2021)

Assuming we’re in a perfect world and
things look up definitely anime cons

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 21, 2021)

Looking forward to this weekend lol.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Jan 21, 2021)

I'm impatiently waiting for the EU to let me travel there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Feb 7, 2021)

Powder coating my wheels black and blacking out rest of my bike, new wheel bearings, replacing my old exhaust, installing new throttle position sensor, idle control valve and fuel tuner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 9, 2021)

Looking forward to hoping off this zoom call.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

